# Anyone ever used the battery operated LED tealights?



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

They sell them at Michaels.....I am wondering how long they last ( without having to buy one and watch it for 6 hours)...I am considering puting them in old lanterns to line my porch for the big night.....Think it could be a cool effect.....they look like the real thing....


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I haven't tried the LED tealights but did see them at Michael's.
I like the smell of burning pumpkin on Halloween night so I purchased mini oil lamps from Walmart that you place inside your carved (real) pumpkin. The oil lamps can be refilled and used year after year.


----------

